# Isopod enclosures



## Canfire (Nov 26, 2006)

Im cleaning my 5 galon out of isopods so I can *hopefully* get a centipede and put it in there. But anyways does anyone have an awsome setup (for isopods)  that I can mimic?


----------



## Alakdan (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi!

I don't have pics, but the set-up is pretty much like that of millipedes.


----------



## OldHag (Nov 26, 2006)

As long as you have moist dirt, dead oakleaves, and rotton wood, it doesnt matter what you put them in. I keep mine in a sweater box.
The colorful ones I keep in a 2gal aquarium so I can watch them.


----------



## Brian S (Dec 1, 2006)

OldHag said:


> As long as you have moist dirt, dead oakleaves, and rotton wood, it doesnt matter what you put them in. I keep mine in a sweater box.
> The colorful ones I keep in a 2gal aquarium so I can watch them.


AAAAAAAAAHAAAAAA!!! I knew you would be the best source for keeping these you Sowbug Queen:worship: :worship: :worship:  hehehe


----------



## OldHag (Dec 2, 2006)

I dont own any sowbugs, pillbugs, woodlice, rollypollies OR potato bugs.  I dont know WHERE Brian gets these rediculous ideas!


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Dec 6, 2006)

None of my sowbugs have ever required OAK leaves...they settle for  remoistened offerings of nontoxic leaves,spent flowers,seedcase remains,and superannuated stems of numerous species of plants that aren't oaks.
They also accept organic fruit peels(noncitrus preferred),vegetable debris,
the white membranes from inside organic eggshells,deceased feederbug breeders,old avocado seeds,and probably the moist cardboard "hides" that tend to disintigrate and disappear over time.


----------



## rattler_mt (Dec 15, 2006)

no oak leaves here.............mine feed on magnolia leaves a friend in Georgia collects for me for dart frog tanks. originally put a few in the isopod tanks as "hides" that would make collecting them to feed critters easier.......turns out they love to eat the leaves. they dont seem to be terribly picky feeders most dead plant matter is fair game


----------



## bhoeschcod (Sep 28, 2008)

i dont use any either.


----------



## drbio (Oct 1, 2008)

I use coco fiber and sphagnum moss for substrate.  No rotten wood or oak leaves, just recycled paper egg crates.  In my experience, Alder leaves seems to be preferred over oak leaves but both will be ignored when rabbit pellets are provided.

Here is a photo of one of my isopod enclosures.


----------

